# Putting 5 series seats in a 3?



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Ok- this is crazy but--I've always found the e39 seats to be way more comfortable than any e46 seats. Anyone have any idea on how hard it would be to install 5 series seats in a 3? Dimensionally, I don't think they're actually wider, so it could actually ift. People install racing seats all the time- so it can't be THAT hard to do this. Another idea I have is to try buying the foam stuffing for the 5 series seat and try "retrofitting" that into my e46 seat (probably w/ lots of cutting, and glue). I'm pretty bad at this sort of thing. DOes anyone have an idea of how hard it would be/where you'd start?


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Just trade up to an E39. :angel:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *Rob, If you do this, you will have to get rid of the "anti-modder" label:nono:  *


Very true. And I'll probably never do it anyway. The thought occurred to me on a long drive the other day-- my back started to ache-- and I was driving behind a 530 sport. I was thinking to myself "Overall, I really do prefer the e46-- if only the seats could be a bit more comfortable-- and then I started kicking around the idea of how i'd retrofit e39 seats".

I think all I really need is a bit more lumbar support. I could try and install the BMW power lumbar support w/ the inflatable cushion-- but this would probably be fairly expensive nad complicated (my car doesn't even have power seats). I could just use a lumbar cushion-- but I kind of want something more integrated. I like the manual knob lumbar adjustment found on most Volvos and VWs --so my new crazy idea is to try and buy the parts for this and fit them onto my drivers seat. If I do it myself, and buy the parts used, it may actually not cost too much.

I do think BMW should include atleast include a manual lumbar support as standard-- comfortable drivers are better drivers-- but that'll never happen.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Rob, I'm still thinking about that whole lumbar thing. And I found a round plug in the side of my seat the other day that looks like a place the lumbar control would go, so there is still hope.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *Rob, I'm still thinking about that whole lumbar thing. And I found a round plug in the side of my seat the other day that looks like a place the lumbar control would go, so there is still hope. *


Oh-- that's right. We kicked around the idea about retrofitting the power lumbar support a while ago. I have noticed the hole where the control would go on my seats too. What do you think of my idea of retrofitting the manual lumbar mechanism from a VW Passat or Volvo?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

ObD said:


> *Just trade up to an E39. :angel: *


Up?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

robg said:


> *Oh-- that's right. We kicked around the idea about retrofitting the power lumbar support a while ago. I have noticed the hole where the control would go on my seats too. What do you think of my idea of retrofitting the manual lumbar mechanism from a VW Passat or Volvo? *


I dunno. How do those controls work? If they're something integrated into the frame of the seat (like cams or arms) that might be a bit tough.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

robg said:


> *
> I do think BMW should include atleast include a manual lumbar support as standard-- comfortable drivers are better drivers-- but that'll never happen. *


I agree . . . I have no idea why BMW & Mercedes for that matter don't have Lumbar support as standard equipment . . . what would it cost . . . an additional $70 per car ? ?


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

TD said:


> *Up? *


Up in price, or comfy-er seats. Not necessarily better for some.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *I agree . . . I have no idea why BMW & Mercedes for that matter don't have Lumbar support as standard equipment . . . what would it cost . . . an additional $70 per car ? ? *


Probably less than $1/ car.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Hey robg, how much modification have you done to the interior now?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *Hey robg, how much modification have you done to the interior now? *


None-- well not unless you count my various applications of felt to stop rattles. I haven't made a decision on if or how I might modify the seats. Still researching the options.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

robg said:


> *None-- well not unless you count my various applications of felt to stop rattles. I haven't made a decision on if or how I might modify the seats. Still researching the options. *


Yeah, I remember you mentioning the fixing of rattles. What did that entail?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *Yeah, I remember you mentioning the fixing of rattles. What did that entail? *


I actually forgot a few non-felt related things-- but here are my interior rattle/squeak reducing steps so far: They seem to have been quite effective-- the only sound is the occasional squeak of leather (usually caused by the seatbelt buck rubbing against the side of the seat-- I've been meaning to apply some felt to the side of the seat but haven't done it yet.

-removed the driver's b pillar cover and applied lots of felt to the seatbelt adjuster mechanism
-removed driver's bottom door trim and wrapped the plugs that attach it to the body in felt
-taped wire that goes to the OBD connector under the driver's dash down so that it wouldn't rattle against the plastic trim panel
-felt around armrest storage compartment lip
-under the square trim piece that goes underneat the center child seat tether. Later build e46s seem to have lost these plastic trim pieces (a good thing)-- probably becaue they're responsible for much of the squeaking that can come from the rear parcel shelf.
-replaced the rear map/reading lights with the version from the non "premium lighting" package that became std on 01 e46s ( no reading light)-- they're better constructed and don't squeak
-cut off orange tag on seatbelt-- it actually causes a fair amount of ticking and rattling
-always drive w/ the passenger front seatbelt fastened- so the buckle doesn't hit the B pillar trim. The real solution for this would be for BMW to have ahigher tension spring in their seatbelt reel-- but that's too much to ask.
-slipped some sheets of felt between the plastic trim that runs under the rear seat cushion and the cushion itself

The only thing left to do is slightly improve the seats.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Update (for posterity):

In researching lumbar support options, I came across this:
http://www.schukra.net/products/model_t.htm

A manual 4 way lumbar support (that doesn't use an air bladder). Although the picture shows it installed in an office chair, i don't see any reason why it couldn't be installed in a car seat. Their site lists several automotive companies as their clients-and the picture for their "massaging lumbar" support shows a car interior. Depending on the price, this could be the perfect solution. I also looked into buying a Volvo lumbar support kit-- they cost about $50 from ipd:
http://www.ipdusa.com/productdetails.aspx?ProductID=999&subsubcategoryID=376

The problem w/ this is that I think the kit doesn't have all the hardware you'd need (like the knob and possibly a spring)-- but I'm still looking into it.

There's also a very simple (and reliable-sounding) system meant for commercial aircraft from this company:
http://www.futureflite.com/stationary.html

This also sounds interesting, as the actuating mechanism is quite simple and self contained-- and its designed to withstand heavy use. Based on this pictures, I don't see why this couldn't be installed in a car seat either. I also like it because the button that controls it looks like it would fit nicely in the space that the BMW lumbar control button goes.

Anyway, I'm happy to have discovered that these products/companies exist. All of these products actually sound better to me than BMW's own power inflatable support.


----------

